# Snapping your punches



## skyeisonfire (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey all, been down all week from the full blown flu.  Been a week of Hell!!! Because I'm starting to get over it, I decided to put out a short video on my drills for doing snappy punches.  As always, opinions will differ because opinions are like you know what.  Let the drums roll.....


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 24, 2019)

Soooo are we allowed to comment on this one? Or we gonna get told off for it again? Lol


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Soooo are we allowed to comment on this one? Or we gonna get told off for it again? Lol



Can't guarantee anything but go ahead


----------



## Martial D (Dec 24, 2019)

0 body engagement. I'd offer ways to turn those into real punches but I know how you feel about constructive input
Do your thing I guess.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

Martial D said:


> 0 body engagement. I'd offer ways to turn those into real punches but I know how you feel about constructive input
> Do your thing I guess.



This isn't the 1 inch punch or anything like that..  It's just demonstrating how I warmup to get my hands to close on impact to create the snap on punch.  Or, if some one is new could possibly use as an exercise to practice how to start.  I'm not well enough to practice any power shots or overexert myself right now.  I'm still working on getting well.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

Sooo.  Before anyone starts pulling this apart....

This drill I like to use looks similar to a 1 inch punch routine...it's not.

It's merely a drill to get your hands to engage into a fist so that you can build the reaction time/mechanism to create the snap on landing a punch.

I know how to generate power and strike hard.  This is NOT the video.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 24, 2019)

Interesting that you brought up the one inch punch.

This technique is basically an example of how power generation works.once you engage push from the leg, rotation from the hip, extension from the back, and drive from the shoulder, you can still generate ridiculous power with minimal arm motion.

You are demonstrating the exact inverse of this principle. I know you aren't interested in learning anything and get pretty resentful when anyone (graciously) offers any tips, so I won't bother with that, but I will offer my informed opinion to everyone else reading this that arm punching like you do wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Interesting that you brought up the one inch punch.
> 
> This technique is basically an example of how power generation works.once you engage push from the leg, rotation from the hip, extension from the back, and drive from the shoulder, you can still generate ridiculous power with minimal arm motion.
> 
> You are demonstrating the exact inverse of this principle. I know you aren't interested in learning anything and get pretty resentful when anyone (graciously) offers any tips, so I won't bother with that, but I will offer my informed opinion to everyone else reading this that arm punching like you do wouldn't hurt a fly.





Martial D said:


> Interesting that you brought up the one inch punch.
> 
> This technique is basically an example of how power generation works.once you engage push from the leg, rotation from the hip, extension from the back, and drive from the shoulder, you can still generate ridiculous power with minimal arm motion.
> 
> You are demonstrating the exact inverse of this principle. I know you aren't interested in learning anything and get pretty resentful when anyone (graciously) offers any tips, so I won't bother with that, but I will offer my informed opinion to everyone else reading this that arm punching like you do wouldn't hurt a fly.




Wow, I'll say again I guess.

 This video isn't the 1 inch punch.  Not the one inch punch, not the 1 inch punch. Just because it looked something like a 1 inch punch.....

I've made clear I demonstrated how I use this DRILL to PRACTICE closing my fist to produce a snap on impact.  This is the only message in the video.  Nothing more.  I did NOT say it was an awesome video on how to generate power or do an awesome 1 inch punch!

In the beginning, I could not snap my punches.  This drill help me build the reaction I needed to do so.  I was just passing it along.  So, relax.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 24, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Wow, I'll say again I guess.
> 
> This video isn't the 1 inch punch.  Not the one inch punch, not the 1 inch punch. Just because it looked something like a 1 inch punch.....
> 
> ...


Lol I think you're the one that needs to relax no one is insulting you they're sharing opinions which is what this forum is for. You could even try and learn something perhaps. This is a site for everyone to share different perspectives from different training and where you can learn. Unless of course you think you have all the answers? If you want to not listen that's your choice but don't get upset because people aren't commenting the way you like on a video you posted. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and everyone is entitled to state that opinion unless it breaks some forum rule which no one has done


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 24, 2019)

Ive skimmed through the video. I haven't got time to be watching a 5 minute video on punching and it costs to much for my wifi. But from I've seen I agree with what has been said. Listen if you're just doing that for a drill to stay in shape and workout and get some movement going then that's fine absolutely fair enough. But you do have some mechanic issues with those punches from my point of view. Of course different backgrounds have different ways so while it may be wrong in my training it may be right for yours I don't know. But in my opinion you should always train the way you're going to fight or soar if that is your goal. For example I don't do a lot of work from a stationary horse stance because in a real situation I'm never going to stand like that. So I work from a fighting stance. Punching power is from the hips. It also helps with your reach and your stability. Also even if drilling punches you should get in habit of keeping the hands up as that's a common problem even for experienced pro fighters. 

Now you probably won't read all of this so yeah but those are my thoughts


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Lol I think you're the one that needs to relax no one is insulting you they're sharing opinions which is what this forum is for. You could even try and learn something perhaps. This is a site for everyone to share different perspectives from different training and where you can learn. Unless of course you think you have all the answers? If you want to not listen that's your choice but don't get upset because people aren't commenting the way you like on a video you posted. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and everyone is entitled to state that opinion unless it breaks some forum rule which no one has done



Yeah, I get that.  Still, the point was..this isn't a 1 inch punch video.  That's all I was saying.  No worries.  Give all the opinions you want.  I just don't want anyone twisting my words or saying things about my statements if it's not true.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Ive skimmed through the video. I haven't got time to be watching a 5 minute video on punching and it costs to much for my wifi. But from I've seen I agree with what has been said. Listen if you're just doing that for a drill to stay in shape and workout and get some movement going then that's fine absolutely fair enough. But you do have some mechanic issues with those punches from my point of view. Of course different backgrounds have different ways so while it may be wrong in my training it may be right for yours I don't know. But in my opinion you should always train the way you're going to fight or soar if that is your goal. For example I don't do a lot of work from a stationary horse stance because in a real situation I'm never going to stand like that. So I work from a fighting stance. Punching power is from the hips. It also helps with your reach and your stability. Also even if drilling punches you should get in habit of keeping the hands up as that's a common problem even for experienced pro fighters.
> 
> Now you probably won't read all of this so yeah but those are my thoughts



I did read all of this, and you're right, different strokes for different folks.  It depends on where you come from.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Hey all, been down all week from the full blown flu


 ohhhh I'm sooooo tempted to say..... but I won't.  The flu sucks.  I wonder if that was what was creeping up on you when you mention that you were getting sick.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Soooo are we allowed to comment on this one? Or we gonna get told off for it again? Lol


One thing I learned by being married.  When this question comes to mind then I probably should keep my mouth shut.  Unfortunately for me, Men are stupid in this area so I ask anyway lol.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Hey all, been down all week from the full blown flu.  Been a week of Hell!!! Because I'm starting to get over it, I decided to put out a short video on my drills for doing snappy punches.  As always, opinions will differ because opinions are like you know what.  Let the drums roll.....


I used to know a few people who hit like this.  The concept that they were telling me is that open hands are faster than closed fist, so with that in mind they try to keep their hands open until it's almost time to strike.  I use a similar concept for my backhand strikes. Where my fist is loose and it doesn't clinch until it's close to the target.  If my punch travels 100% from start to end, then it's the last 10% -15% distance of that strike that is actually with my fist clinched.

I get away with this with my backhand strikes but I don't think the way Jow ga structures the fist will allow me to do the same with jabs.  The Jow Ga fist pretty much requires that it stays from the beginning to end which is really difficult.  Basically I had to learn how to make a tight fist with a relaxed forearm.  Sounds impossible, but it's not, just really difficult.

I do have one question about your video.  Do you do this for all your punches or just your vertical punches?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Listen if you're just doing that for a drill to stay in shape and workout and get some movement going then that's fine absolutely fair enough.


ha ha ha.. Not making me feel excited about posting my drills for functional use lol. I have a couple of drills that most people think... "what the hell is this crap" lol. The stuff works but it doesn't look anything like martial arts drills.   I.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> ha ha ha.. Not making me feel excited about posting my drills for functional use lol. I have a couple of drills that most people think... "what the hell is this crap" lol. The stuff works but it doesn't look anything like martial arts drills.   I.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 24, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I used to know a few people who hit like this.  The concept that they were telling me is that open hands are faster than closed fist, so with that in mind they try to keep their hands open until it's almost time to strike.  I use a similar concept for my backhand strikes. Where my fist is loose and it doesn't clinch until it's close to the target.  If my punch travels 100% from start to end, then it's the last 10% -15% distance of that strike that is actually with my fist clinched.
> 
> I get away with this with my backhand strikes but I don't think the way Jow ga structures the fist will allow me to do the same with jabs.  The Jow Ga fist pretty much requires that it stays from the beginning to end which is really difficult.  Basically I had to learn how to make a tight fist with a relaxed forearm.  Sounds impossible, but it's not, just really difficult.
> 
> I do have one question about your video.  Do you do this for all your punches or just your vertical punches?



All my punches.  My hands aren't fully open but partially closed.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 24, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> All my punches.  My hands aren't fully open but partially closed.


You are from a Wing Chun background right?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 25, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> You are from a Wing Chun background right?



Yup


----------



## JP3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Interesting that you brought up the one inch punch.
> 
> This technique is basically an example of how power generation works.once you engage push from the leg, rotation from the hip, extension from the back, and drive from the shoulder, you can still generate ridiculous power with minimal arm motion.
> 
> You are demonstrating the exact inverse of this principle. I know you aren't interested in learning anything and get pretty resentful when anyone (graciously) offers any tips, so I won't bother with that, but I will offer my informed opinion to everyone else reading this that arm punching like you do wouldn't hurt a fly.


C'mon man... it could hurt a smaller fly.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Dec 25, 2019)

JP3 said:


> C'mon man... it could hurt a smaller fly.



???


----------



## Martial D (Dec 25, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Wow, I'll say again I guess.
> 
> This video isn't the 1 inch punch.  Not the one inch punch, not the 1 inch punch. Just because it looked something like a 1 inch punch.....
> 
> ...


No, the exact opposite in fact. Nobody said what you are doing looked like that. Not a single person.


----------



## JP3 (Dec 25, 2019)

I do have a pertinent question. Two actually. How is it that you feel that what you are doing is "snapping your punch?"  Second, why... or perhaps how.. is it that, to your way of thinking/training, this snapping of your punches increases its efficacy on impact?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 25, 2019)

JP3 said:


> I do have a pertinent question. Two actually. How is it that you feel that what you are doing is "snapping your punch?"  Second, why... or perhaps how.. is it that, to your way of thinking/training, this snapping of your punches increases its efficacy on impact?


Good question.. I actually tried the punch the way that she instructed, well almost like she instructed.  I did mine while sitting in a chair and I punched into my other hand.  I figured since the punch was all arm that this would be enough for me to get an idea of what was going on.

So what I learned that this technique and Jow Ga fists are horrible. The two don't work together at all. So I used the thumb over fingers fist structure.  The snap seem to be more in my arm like a jolt.  I tried the same thing with my fist closed at the same distance and immediately I could feel that my punching structure wasn't connected.  Keep in min I'm doing this in a chair with one leg propped up chillin.

The more my arm was bent the more powerful this punch felt in terms of just using the arms. I tried it both ways and the way that I normally throw short punches was looking for my root and the body weight that I put behind the punch.  I could be wrong with but the snapping description feels more like a jolt or a collapse to me.  I don't know if it felt that way because I didn't try to pull my hand off the target.  When I pulled my hand off the target it gave me a feeling that my fist was bouncing off my hand and not punching through my hand.

I also took a look at my backfist that I said snaps.  I was incorrect with that description. My backfist actually whips into my target and continues to travel in that direction, which makes it a heavier punch.  It follows the same principle as my punches. (driving body weight behind punches). It seems that the punch in the video is a faster punch, but I'm thinking I would be willing to eat one or two if I knew I could sink a heaver punch into someone's facial bone structure.  I could be that in my age when I'm slower, that I'm bias against speed and more comfortable with timing.  Speed is important but without timing, you'll still miss your target.  People who have both are Golden, but timing is definitely more difficult to get right than speed.

Not my style of punch but I think I get the principle of it as explained in the video.  It's similar to some of the videos that talk about snapping punches.

What she is saying is the same as this.   Now I will warn you.  If you disagree with Shane then you are the scum of he earth because shane is never wrong. lol.  So if she's wrong then Shane is wrong. Just saying lol.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 25, 2019)

post glitch


----------

